

How do you deploy beta testing versions your iOS apps? - djbelieny

Hey all we&#x27;ve been using testflight to deploy beta version to our testers. I was wondering if there&#x27;s a way to deploy iOS apps to testers without having to add their devices to Apple&#x27;s provisioning profile. Is this possible ? How ?
======
bernatfp
I tried Testflight and didn't like that each user has to register himself
without being able to download the beta app.

Once, I used HockeyApp to download a Beta app and it was absolutely
straightforward. You should give it a try. The only problem is that it is not
a free service.

~~~
djbelieny
Question though: Do I still have to add the tester phones to my dev profile in
Apple's member site when using HockeyApp ?

~~~
wattson12
yes the build still needs to be signed for each user

~~~
djbelieny
Ok, so pretty much the same as free TestFlight. Thanks for the advice though.

~~~
bernatfp
AFAIK, the only benefit I see from switching to Hockeyapp is that the tester
doesn't have to register into Testflight in order to download the app. Now, I
have to roll a beta test phase for our app and will try Hockeyapp. I'll leave
my impressions here later.

------
djbelieny
I actually think Testflight is great but I do have an issue with having to add
each phone to Apple's profile. The process is quite cumbersome and sometimes
the tester(s) cannot add their phones. Oh well...

Thank you all for the feedback.

------
goddamnsteve
I've been developing apps and have been using only TestFlight to distribute
apps to testers. I don't think there's any other way other than TestFlight. :/

------
wattson12
The only other option you have as far as I know is enterprise development, but
for that all testers need to be employees of your company

------
zachlatta
Not that I know of. We also use Testflight for testing.

